# My first success with cat socialization



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I started giving some of the shy cats a treat everyday. I made progress with Riley right away. I gave him a treat a couple days in a row. Then I was able to pet him in his cage. Then I was able to take him out of the cage. Then it got to where he would look for me and meow at me whenever I went through the lobby. So on days when I didn't take him out I still took a few minutes to pet him in his cage. One day I took his cellmate out instead and all I could hear was him meowing in the next room. So after I put the other cat back, I petted him in his cage for awhile. I never saw him again. By the next day he'd been adopted and taken home along with his cellmate. The volunteer coordinator told me that it was because of my work with him that he was adopted.

There's another cat named Patches in the senior cat room. She used to just lay in her bed with her eyes open. Now after seeing her a few times she looks out the window in the lobby. On Friday I had her out. I went back later to get a different cat. She ran out and went right into the room that I take her into. She seems a lot happier now. I hope she can get adopted.

Some of the cats are longer term projects. There's one named Fergie who's very shy. She's in a room with six other cats. She doesn't seem interested in the treats. I make it a point to sit close enough to touch her. I slowly move my hand towards her. Let her sniff. And then I pet her head for a few seconds. I don't want to do much more with her unless she approaches me.

Now I'm at the shelter five days a week. Usually for two hours. I think there's no substitute for being able to work with a cat for five days a week.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Great Job Bill! You're making a difference in those cats lives!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats amazing! You're giving alot of cats a chance they might not have had before. Your job sounds awsome! I would love to work with cats all day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't have a job doing that. I volunteer. I have a home business where I buy and sell things online. If I catch up on my shopping just before I leave and right when I get home it's not so bad. I'm usually there for 2 hours a day.

The cat Patches that I mentioned earlier was moved from the senior cat room to a cage right by the lobby door. I wonder if she kept escaping from there because she was looking for me.

Today Fergie, the other cat I mentioned, came up to me and let me pet her. Then a while later she climbed into my lap and I petted her for at least 15 minutes. Fergie is in a room with six other cats. I was in there for 40 minutes. Some other cats came and went before Fergie was able to come to me. Sometimes she'd try to approach and another cat would hiss at her.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for your volunteer work. It is so needed.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is pretty awesome!


----------

